# You guys get estimate calls like this?



## Raymond

Had a lady call today to get an estimate on removing 5 trees.

Thing of it was, she wants this estimate over the phone. Not even looking at the trees, knowing the size, kind, obstacles, etc.

I told her I am more than willing to come out and give you a free no obligation estimate, at your convenience. She just got so aggravated and just couldn't imagine why I couldn't tell her over the phone how much it would be for 5 trees removed.

She finally hung up on me.

While back I had a guy do this too. He just wouldn't let up, insisting on an estimate for removing a tree of his over the phone.

Finally I told him he was looking at anywhere from 10 dollars to 5000, but you can't hold me to this without looking at it first.

LOL He hung up on me too. 

The scary part of this is, these people probably have drivers licences and are allowed vote.

I couldn't help shaking my head side to side writing this. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## John464

yup, I tend to get this from people who email through our website a lot. They don't like to even talk on the phone, just want a price emailed back. I normally can explain to them that we need to look at it and why. If they still don't understand they are just window shopping and probably not worth your time.


----------



## Raymond

John464 said:


> yup, I tend to get this from people who email through our website a lot. They don't like to even talk on the phone, just want a price emailed back. I normally can explain to them that we need to look at it and why. If they still don't understand they are just window shopping and probably not worth your time.


I also usually can explain to them to that I just have to come out take a look. When I see they're not giving in to this plan, that's when I have a little fun and become a smart ass.

Bids over the computer is just as bad. Even a picture of a tree is impossible to estimate, if you ask me.

I may just google her number and drop a bid off if no one's home tomorrow. She is in my neighborhood here. I told her that on the phone but it didn't help.


----------



## Slvrmple72

I sell produce over the phone. Apples are .10 a dozen, oranges are .25 a dozen. Would you like to buy some? Leave the money on the porch and I will drop them off. He He He! Sometimes you can get them to go outside with a tape measure and plumb bob or string and some kind of weight. If they are going to waste your time you should be able to waste theirs. Priceless!!!


----------



## treemandan

Raymond, Raymond, Raymond. You are doing it wrong, all wrong. You are supposed to hang up on them.

sometimes I think some of these types of calls are from other tree guys. Sometimes I think when I get to the house they are all going to jump out a give me a wedgy, maybe squirt me with the hose. Sometimes i think they think I am doing the same thing


----------



## Raymond

treemandan said:


> Raymond, Raymond, Raymond. You are doing it wrong, all wrong. You are supposed to hang up on them.
> 
> sometimes I think some of these types of calls are from other tree guys. Sometimes I think when I get to the house they are all going to jump out a give me a wedgy, maybe squirt me with the hose. Sometimes i think they think I am doing the same thing


I hear what you're smokin' my tree buddy...I mean Treemandan :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Slvrmple72

treemandan said:


> Raymond, Raymond, Raymond. You are doing it wrong, all wrong. You are supposed to hang up on them.
> 
> sometimes I think some of these types of calls are from other tree guys. Sometimes I think when I get to the house they are all going to jump out a give me a wedgy, maybe squirt me with the hose. Sometimes i think they think I am doing the same thing



That would be a nice little add-in on the biz card
Removals, pruning, wedgies, stump grinding, 

Can't wait till the customer asks ya standing right in front of ya
What's a wedgie?
Turn around, first ones free! YANK!!!


----------



## ropensaddle

I get those calls too but once a gay guy called asked if I trimmed bonzi trees and I said well I don't get many calls for them but suppose I could trim it. Then he say's he has a large tree growing out of his greeting room and asked if I could climb it. I say yes and he asks how I climb, so I ask removal , he says yes and I say put spurs on and buck up. Then he say,s brutal and say's can you give an estimate I say yes what is your address and before I get it all out he cuts me off with will you climb in shorts and let me take pics for extra and I say this is getting sick and hung up. I for days kept trying to figure out which friend was setting me up and I get a call from another local service yelling you sob this and that and said he got the same call and he got in trouble thinking it was me and said all kinds of willd things which the guy evidently recorded. I laughed my azz off and was so glad I held back not knowing the voice of the caller.


----------



## Raymond

ropensaddle said:


> I get those calls too but once a gay guy called asked if I trimmed bonzi trees and I said well I don't get many calls for them but suppose I could trim it. Then he say's he has a large tree growing out of his greeting room and asked if I could climb it. I say yes and he asks how I climb, so I ask removal , he says yes and I say put spurs on and buck up. Then he say,s brutal and say's can you give an estimate I say yes what is your address and before I get it all out he cuts me off with will you climb in shorts and let me take pics for extra and I say this is getting sick and hung up. I for days kept trying to figure out which friend was setting me up and I get a call from another local service yelling you sob this and that and said he got the same call and he got in trouble thinking it was me and said all kinds of willd things which the guy evidently recorded. I laughed my azz off and was so glad I held back not knowing the voice of the caller.


:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Husky137

Raymond said:


> I may just google her number and drop a bid off if no one's home tomorrow. She is in my neighborhood here. I told her that on the phone but it didn't help.



Why? You already know she is an idiot, a PITA or both. Why waste any more time? Move on to the paying customers.


----------



## Raymond

Husky137 said:


> Why? You already know she is an idiot, a PITA or both. Why waste any more time? Move on to the paying customers.



LOL I did. I was going to do it but then like you said. Piss on her, can't pay bills with an estimate.


----------



## ponderosatree

I get a call like this every once in a while. Usually just people who want to know a ballpark range. I usually say our minimum is $300 but it could range up to several thousand dollars. I offer to meet with them or just drive by if they're not available for meeting. I push the free estimates, etc. If they're still balking then it's a waste of time. I never hang up on people though. That's just unprofessional.

I got a variation of this where a guy wanted to meet us on a street corner and see how much it would cost to remove a particular tree on said corner. The thing was that he didn't want that tree removed. He said it was about the same size as the one he really wanted removed and assumed one price fits all so long as the tree is about the same size. I was polite but told him I wouldn't waste his time or mine looking at a tree he had no intention of actually having removed. I forget the exact details but for one reason or another he didn't want me looking at the actual tree. Probably neighbor problems.


----------



## tree md

I get a lot of calls where they want an estimate over the phone. I have always been able to convince them that I have to see it in person to assess risk and liability. I have never had one hang up on me, as far as I remember I have been able to convince all that I need to see it in person. There are some real strange birds out there though... Just ask Rope...


----------



## NetreeLady

I have fielded all sorts of calls; some where they want a price over-the-phone, to one lady who wanted to know if we accepted "tree donations".


----------



## Raymond

NetreeLady said:


> I have fielded all sorts of calls; some where they want a price over-the-phone, to one lady who wanted to know if we accepted "tree donations".


Tree donation!? :hmm3grin2orange: 
That sounds like her dignified way of sayin' "I Got No Money!


----------



## outofmytree

It takes all kinds doesn't it....

I get my share of "tell me now" requests. I tell them no visit no price. With a little diplomacy of course....

Gotta say I have never had the S&M crowd call for for a "big stick job with spurs on" but I am available!!


----------



## Henry111

LOL! I get the same calls, And I tell them $100 to $5000 ( so do you want me to look at your work now?) Guys, that stuff gives me kind of laugh I need at least once a day! How bout it??? :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Dadatwins

My strangest estimate call was a guy called me about getting some tree stumps out of a tight place. I told him all I need is a 36" opening to get my machine to the stump(s). He says no problem got that covered. I get to his house and he takes me in the yard and points to the wooden 20' x 20' deck and says the stumps are under there. He apparently built his deck over some existing oak stumps without any permits and now the county came and issued a citation for lack of support. He needed to add several post under the deck and of course the tree stumps were in the way of the posts. As I started walking out the yard shaking my head at both his situation and my ignorance for not screening the call better, he was yelling that the deck was 36" HIGH and that is what I told him I needed.


----------



## Raymond

Dadatwins said:


> My strangest estimate call was a guy called me about getting some tree stumps out of a tight place. I told him all I need is a 36" opening to get my machine to the stump(s). He says no problem got that covered. I get to his house and he takes me in the yard and points to the wooden 20' x 20' deck and says the stumps are under there. He apparently built his deck over some existing oak stumps without any permits and now the county came and issued a citation for lack of support. He needed to add several post under the deck and of course the tree stumps were in the way of the posts. As I started walking out the yard shaking my head at both his situation and my ignorance for not screening the call better, he was yelling that the deck was 36" HIGH and that is what I told him I needed.


 And to think, they probably let him vote. :hmm3grin2orange:

Hey, did you see/hear Murphy posted his video?
Was a dead oak with a pretty good lean to her, I seen it...
now I'm gonna go see what everybody said.


----------



## tree md

Dadatwins said:


> My strangest estimate call was a guy called me about getting some tree stumps out of a tight place. I told him all I need is a 36" opening to get my machine to the stump(s). He says no problem got that covered. I get to his house and he takes me in the yard and points to the wooden 20' x 20' deck and says the stumps are under there. He apparently built his deck over some existing oak stumps without any permits and now the county came and issued a citation for lack of support. He needed to add several post under the deck and of course the tree stumps were in the way of the posts. As I started walking out the yard shaking my head at both his situation and my ignorance for not screening the call better, he was yelling that the deck was 36" HIGH and that is what I told him I needed.



LOL, too funny!


----------



## stihlhere

*they just dont get it*

I ran an add in a local free shopper for 6 months. I got all kind of crazy calls the best was and i quote (how mutch do you pay to remove trees?) to which i answered ( what...excuse me!) I proceded to explain that I charged for this service. They actualy thought I was tring to steal there two pine trees. They were so convinced there trees were worth hundreds of dollars. they just did not get it untill i told them I would down there trees for a fair price and even break them down in to log lengths and they could sell them. Boy did there atitude change!!!


----------



## mtfallsmikey

ropensaddle said:


> I get those calls too but once a gay guy called asked if I trimmed bonzi trees and I said well I don't get many calls for them but suppose I could trim it. Then he say's he has a large tree growing out of his greeting room and asked if I could climb it. I say yes and he asks how I climb, so I ask removal , he says yes and I say put spurs on and buck up. Then he say,s brutal and say's can you give an estimate I say yes what is your address and before I get it all out he cuts me off with will you climb in shorts and let me take pics for extra and I say this is getting sick and hung up. I for days kept trying to figure out which friend was setting me up and I get a call from another local service yelling you sob this and that and said he got the same call and he got in trouble thinking it was me and said all kinds of willd things which the guy evidently recorded. I laughed my azz off and was so glad I held back not knowing the voice of the caller.



c'mon rope...all he wanted was to see if you were a "Husky" man....


----------



## MillerTreeMN

here is the answer to this entire thread











these are people who already have a tree service in their back yard cutting as you are on the phone with them, or the company just left. 

the caller, is ONLY CALLING YOU to find out if *they got ripped off or not*


i get these calls once a month. i tell them bluntly that i can not give a price for any job, big or small over the phone.


----------



## Bearcreek

I forget where I heard this, it may have been on here somewhere. When this tree service would get a call like that they would ask how much the tree weighed! Said they charged by the pound. People would be pretty stumped by that question I would think.


----------



## DK_stihl

*Estimates*

I have never received a call for a blind estimate, but I have have many people try this tactic in person. I finally asked one guy what he did for a living, and he replied that he sold cars, so I asked him "how much to buy a car from you?" , and he replied "as much as I want it to cost" , so I quipped back "You just answered your own question." Some people.....


----------



## highpointtree

*the blind bid*

when asked for the over the phone estimate, I reply. Thats easy... small tree, small money..Big tree, big money. don't really care if they laugh or not. as long as it amuses me


----------



## klcole

I may be in the wrong area, but im looking for what ever directory it is to find a two man crew that would cut down approx 20 trees, mill them into lumber and set them up for drying.

Thanks!!


----------



## TreeW?rx

I did a lot of retail while going to school. My absolute favorite was when I worked in a college book store. I would get several calls a day from students wanting to know how much their books cost. Figure on at least 3 professors for any given subject, several different levels of each class, all different books. I finallly got tired of going through their entire schedule over the phone (company policy), and would tlee them, "Somewhere in the range of $10,000 if I sell them to you over the phone, they are much cheaper in the store."


----------



## deeker

You guys made me laugh. I get idiot calls all too often. A bit different than what you get, here are a few.....

When I used to train and field trial Labs, people would call and ask "do you breed dogs".....my answer was always no as it is wrong and illegal. They usually hung up, called back later.....after they figured out how dumb their question was....

Now I do a bit of tree removal and logging (NO Urban trees, ever!!!)

Then put the logs on my sawmill or make it into firewood.

The questions and statements from these idiots are...."How long does it take to saw up a log?" or my favorite..."there are NO nails in these logs, I grew up with these trees". As long as they buy me new blades I am happy, or make them pull the nails out.

Kevin


----------



## M.D. Vaden

Maybe one like that per month.

Not only do I want to see the trees, but likewise to see who I'd be working for too. I think they should feel the same. Find out who represents the company in person, and hope the tree person can see the trees.


----------



## EcoArboristBill

*Same story*

We get variations of the same stories, people call and say they will give you the wood if you cut the tree down, people stop at the job site and point out a tree to ask how much it would be to cut down a tree like that, or they call for a price per tree.


----------



## ponderosatree

I remember an old lady asking what we charged. I began my usual response, "Our minimum charge is $350 and..." she cuts me off and starts freaking out and saying that was robbery. I calmly explained that it's likely that it will be a lot more than that and explain why tree service is expensive (insurance, equipment, etc.). She continued freaking out and wouldn't let me get a word in edgewise. I started talking over her and said, "Sorry, but that is our minimum price and I'm afraid we can't go lower than that. Thanks for calling." Bare in mind that she was freaking out and screaming about our price the whole time I'm talking and I just hung up the phone. She didn't call back. I forget what she wanted done but it sounded like something a chainsaw charley couldn't even get done for less than $300.


----------



## ArborSmithNw

Bearcreek said:


> I forget where I heard this, it may have been on here somewhere. When this tree service would get a call like that they would ask how much the tree weighed! Said they charged by the pound. People would be pretty stumped by that question I would think.






I am absolutely using that one the next time I get a phonehead call!


----------

